# Round base Guilford



## csa1976 (Oct 15, 2016)

Found this walking out of the woods with my daughter today.  Probably the 20th point or so from this little knoll in Wilkes county.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 17, 2016)

Nice one! I find a lot of those in western NC. One of my favorite types.


----------

